
Command-line tool to deploy your static webapps via Dropbox - abhiomkar
http://abhiomkar.github.io/publoy/
======
smarx
Looking at the code, it appears that this will only work for Dropbox accounts
that have a public folder (users who signed up prior to October 2012 or paid
users who have specifically enabled the feature).

(See [https://www.dropbox.com/help/16.](https://www.dropbox.com/help/16.))

